# Spartacus: Vengeance (Spoilers)



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Off to a good start but the new guy just isn't Spartacus for me yet.

Lucy Lawless is still hot, and her scar isn't so bad for someone that went crazy and was all alone.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

zordude said:


> Lucy Lawless is still hot, and her scar isn't so bad for someone that went crazy and was all alone.


How could she have survived? The last we saw her, she was bleeding out. Now her wound's been tended to, and it had to have been tended to before they found her.

One thing I'm seriously missing are the training scenes in the luddus, and since House Batiatus is no more, I don't think we'll be seeing them anymore.

Holy cow, can the new Spartacus cry. I swear, you could barely see his eyes for the tears.

Greg


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Definitely off to a good start.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The gore and violence was over the top in this episode...even for this series. But I'm sure things will settle a bit. Hopefully not too much. 

Andy Whitfield will be missed. Nice that at the end they had a small tribute.

The new Spartacus was OK, and he doesn't have that Gladiator physique, but I'm not holding that against him.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The sex seemed to be amped up a bit too. Some of the scenes in the (you had me at) whorehouse were ... well, I'll just say it looked like a fun place.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The new guy doesn't have Andy Whitfield's cockiness and arrogance yet but I'm willing to give him time to grow into the role.

Mira is one fine looking woman.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, I liked Andy better but maybe if the new guy had started with the series and been replaced by Andy we would be saying the same thing. I don't see where this is going. There seems to be factions, the Doctore doesn't want to join them. They have no Roman allies. They will probably have to raid villiages to feed the crowd making more enemies. Nat Turner was Friederich the Great compared to this guy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> There seems to be factions, the Doctore doesn't want to join them.


Wikipedia has some interesting, possibly* spoilery information about the historical main characters.

Spartacus
Crixus
"Doctore"

Interesting so far is how they've tweaked Crixus's motivation for going to south Italy to make him more sympathetic.

*"Possibly" because who knows how much they're going to stick with even what little history we know...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wikipedia has some interesting, possibly* spoilery information about the historical main characters.
> 
> Spartacus
> Crixus
> ...


Interesting. I didn't think at all that Crixus and Doctore were based on real people.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It was ok, I'm glad I didn't watch the second season so it goes right into where I left off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> It was ok, I'm glad I didn't watch the second season so it goes right into where I left off.


This IS the second season...

(There was a prequel mini-series between the first and second seasons.)


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wikipedia has some interesting, possibly* spoilery information about the historical main characters.





Spoiler



I think it's interesting that there seems to be some historical doubt over Spartacus' actual fate. This leaves the door open for them letting him survive in the show and go underground, just like we saw Caesarion live at the end of Rome.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

What an a-hole Glaber is, not only does his wife have to live in the house where a massacre took place, she's got to look after a deranged Lucretia. You have to think she'll get her wits back at some point and then the fun begins.

Seppius - Seppia appear headed to a Caligula-Drusilla situation 

The whorehouse has alot of 'modern' implements.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Ment said:


> What an a-hole Glaber is, not only does his wife have to live in the house where a massacre took place, she's got to look after a deranged Lucretia. You have to think she'll get her wits back at some point and then the fun begins.
> 
> Seppius - Seppia appear headed to a Caligula-Drusilla situation
> 
> The whorehouse has alot of 'modern' implements.


I still think of Glaber as Darken Rahl (the character the actor played on "Legend of the Seeker").

I'm glad the series is back! RIP Andy.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Ment said:


> What an a-hole Glaber is, not only does his wife have to live in the house where a massacre took place, she's got to look after a deranged Lucretia. You have to think she'll get her wits back at some point and then the fun begins.


Do you blame him? He knows his wife well, she made her own bed there. Not that Glaber ISN'T an a-hole, he couldn't be near as bad as Batiatus. Maybe. 

Greg


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Glaber only married her to rise in the ranks. I don't think he loves her.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> The sex seemed to be amped up a bit too. Some of the scenes in the (you had me at) whorehouse were ... well, I'll just say it looked like a fun place.


Now, not only can one warn that you will go blind, but you might end up with a sword through your neck.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

gchance said:


> Do you blame him? He knows his wife well, she made her own bed there. Not that Glaber ISN'T an a-hole, he couldn't be near as bad as Batiatus. Maybe.
> 
> Greg


At least Batiatus was sometimes a funny a-hole.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Good episode for week 2! I'm glad to see flashbacks are still a big part of this show. Good to see Papa Batiatus and the young Onabadassamanious origin story.

Plenty of blood, plenty of boobs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> The sex seemed to be amped up a bit too....


Wasn't much different than S1...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

If Spartacus would have just helped Crixus instead of watching the fight from the other side of the gate all the legionnaires would have been dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> If Spartacus would have just helped Crixus instead of watching the fight from the other side of the gate all the legionnaires would have been dead.


But now we get weeks of Naevia trying to rescue Crixus instead of Crixus trying to rescue Naevia!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What did I miss when Glaber's nemesis' men did not show up at the arena?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ They were already out chasing Spartacus, except they don't have a clue where he is. Glaber's men were supposed to be there to provide some pomp, but he did have a clue so sent them to the mines instead without telling anyone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TO: Self
FROM: Self
RE: Mira's bad side

Don't get on it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Not liking the new Nevia much. The wide eyed and horrified look gets old.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> Not liking the new Nevia much. The wide eyed and horrified look gets old.


Not to mention what a friggin' liability she's been!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm finally caught up. I have to say that the new guy hasn't really owned the part yet. I sometimes still think "Who's that guy?" when he shows up in a scene.

New Naevia not only isn't as pretty as the old one but she's also a wimp. At least we won't hear Crixus continually whining about her absence any more. 

Mira's an ass kickin' killing machine.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I have to say that the new guy hasn't really owned the part yet. I sometimes still think "Who's that guy?" when he shows up in a scene.


What really struck me was how he doesn't move like a fighter. In one scene the group was startled and Crixus snapped into a fighting stance while "Spartacus" stood there. He acts with his face and not his body. :down:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jeez. Another episode and Crixus is still whining. Now he's got Naevia back but she's miserable so now he's miserable. Crixus, the p-whipped gladiator.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am SOOOOOOO sick and tired of the Crixus/Naevia crap...

Just as I was thinking Illithyia was going to fill the void of Batiatus scheming she now gets the wind knocked out of her sails...

Glaber is about as uninteresting as it gets...

The few remaining interesting characters/actors are now almost all killed off.

6 eps, and we've moved the story forward seemingly little more than a few days? ridiculous. What are they going to do, take 10 years to tell a story that covers roughly 2?

"New guy" sucks as Spartacus, and/or his writers now suck too..


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I am still enjoying it, though I do feel like it was something of a misstep to hang the plot around the romantic relationship of two of the characters, but where one of those characters is no longer played by the same actress as before. I just keep telling myself that the mines REALLY changed Naevia a lot.

I don't mind the new Spartacus, though Andy Whitfield was definitely better. I think the producers should have focused less on finding someone physically similar and more on finding someone with more gravitas regardless of appearance.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> I am still enjoying it, though I do feel like it was something of a misstep to hang the plot around the romantic relationship of two of the characters...


Then again, they were really in a bind historically. IRL, Crixus and Spartacus went off with their own separate armies, Crixus to ravage South Italy and Spartacus to try to get home. They had to do something to keep the cast together, and they probably had to do something to make Crixus a little more sympathetic (although I think they overdid it).

They were also in a bind with Naevia, whose original actress became unavailable due to other commitments when the second season was delayed a year.

And no, Glaber is not a compelling villain. History teaches us


Spoiler



we probably won't have to put up with him for long; he was killed pretty early in the rebellion.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...And no, Glaber is not a compelling villain. History teaches us
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You're such a history geek....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ashur is such a great character. All he needs is a handlebar mustache to twirl while he's plotting his evil deeds.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Ashur is such a great character. All he needs is a handlebar mustache to twirl while he's plotting his evil deeds.


Maybe he's planning on growing one now that he's shaved off all his old facial hair.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I am loving this season now! Tonight's episode was awesome. So glad they brought back Gannicus. I am so glad I didn't give up on this as I was thinking of doing after the first couple of eps....

And the fight scene with Spartacus and the German dude was epic....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danielhart said:


> And the fight scene with Spartacus and the German dude was epic....


More like a hockey game.

Complete with face-off.

Thank you very much, thank you. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

danielhart said:


> I am loving this season now! Tonight's episode was awesome. So glad they brought back Gannicus. I am so glad I didn't give up on this as I was thinking of doing after the first couple of eps....


I'm a few episodes behind 'cause I just haven't been getting into it at all. Maybe I'll start up again, though, if it indeed is getting better.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Hearing the Germans from over 2,000 years ago speak in badly accepted contemporary German was pretty hilarious. I speak German, and if I was able to understand it, I can only assume that that was not what they spoke in during that time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Hearing the Germans from over 2,000 years ago speak in badly accepted contemporary German was pretty hilarious. I speak German, and if I was able to understand it, I can only assume that that was not what they spoke in during that time.


Then again, we don't have a clue what they really DID speak at the time.

And we know exactly what the Romans spoke, and it wasn't English- or New Zealand-accented English!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Gotta say I never saw a guy get his face chopped off before. Complete with brain wriggling to be free. It would have been funny if they had him searching the ground for his face for a couple of seconds before dieing.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why Lucretia is banging Ashur? She could have his head chopped off in a minute.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Can someone explain to me why Lucretia is banging Ashur? She could have his head chopped off in a minute.


He's the one doing all the banging. A couple of episodes ago she tried to act like things were still the same at the House of Batiatus. He beat and raped her. So she's pretty much afraid of him now.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Ashur has her cowed for now, but I gotta believe it's not in his long term best interest to be on her bad side. 

Just ask her father-in-law...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> Can someone explain to me why Lucretia is banging Ashur? She could have his head chopped off in a minute.


Asher has it over on her on her divining gifts to find Spartacus and her role in Ilithyia trying to abort her child, threatening to reveal it to Glaber. A real strange power reversal, a slave raping a women of society. Can't wait to see her revenge tho.

My question is why did Gannicus kidnap Ilithyia instead of following Lucretia's plan to kill Glaber?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ment said:


> My question is why did Gannicus kidnap Ilithyia instead of following Lucretia's plan to kill Glaber?


Maybe Gannicus plans to give her to Spartacus, thus evening the score between Spartacus and Glaber with respect to kidnapping wives (assuming Gannicus does not know that Glaber would not mind seeing the last of her).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Maybe Gannicus plans to give her to Spartacus, thus evening the score between Spartacus and Glaber with respect to kidnapping wives (assuming Gannicus does not know that Glaber would not mind seeing the last of her).


As long as she is carrying his heir, Glaber still cares.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> As long as she is carrying his heir, Glaber still cares.


I wonder if she's gone from trying to find ways to terminate the pregnancy, to trying to find ways to extend it?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

nyny523 said:


> As long as she is carrying his heir, Glaber still cares.


Possibly carrying his heir (could be a girl).

Practically, that does not seem so important now that Glaber has a new sweetie, one who has a lot more child-bearing years ahead of her than the old wife.

But, knowing Glaber, he may not be practical about it. He is often ruled by his rage.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Practically, that does not seem so important now that Glaber has a new sweetie, one who has a lot more child-bearing years ahead of her than the old wife.
> 
> But, knowing Glaber, he may not be practical about it. He is often ruled by his rage.


Then again, having a daughter who is heir to a Senatorial name and fortune is not something to be sneezed at...

Have we seen that Daddy had any other children?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if Illythia makes her way back to Capua and somehow aids Spartacus against Glaber since he spared her life.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if Illythia makes her way back to Capua and somehow aids Spartacus against Glaber since he spared her life.


If she aids Spartacus, it will not be because he spared her life. It would be for her own self interest, or possibly for vengeance on Glaber.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> If she aids Spartacus, it will not be because he spared her life. It would be for her own self interest, or possibly for vengeance on Glaber.


Given her personality, and the choice Glaber made, I suspect the latter is entirely within the realm of possibility...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show has to be the best soap opera on tv. Lucretia and Ilithiya always have something up their sleeves. I figured Seppia wasn't too long for this earth when she took the knife from Lucretia but there's no way in the universe I saw Ilithiya swooping in at the last moment to kill her. What she and Glaber did next was just plain nasty. I know Glaber has to die soon and with Varinius' face getting burnt off, I hope there's room next season for my two girls. 

How do they dispose of Seppia? Isn't she from a very prominent family? Who cleans the bath water? Don't the slaves ever talk to outsiders?

Oh no, Oenamaeus! That's gotta hurt. Who's the guy who stabbed him in the eye? They battled pretty evenly. I know he's Ashur's man but he must have been a gladiator of note to fight Doctore like that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Next week is the end of this season? Bummer. It's not as good as the prior two seasons, but it's still pretty damned good.

I liked how this ep ended with the same line as the penultimate ep in season one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I figured Seppia wasn't too long for this earth when she took the knife from Lucretia but there's no way in the universe I saw Ilithiya swooping in at the last moment to kill her.


Ilithiya is sure betting on the wrong horse! It'll be interesting to see how she retains her position after Glaber's inevitable downfall...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ilithiya is sure betting on the wrong horse! It'll be interesting to see how she retains her position after Glaber's inevitable downfall...


Maybe she can become Ashur's second wife.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

As for the German and the English. Yeah, I understood a tiny bit. Sounds like really bad Hoch Deutsch which pretty much was not codified until the publishing of the Luther Bible in the 16th Century CE. The English is interesting. Notice how they are dropping articles all over the place. I took a semester (had to drop the second semester) of Latin this year and Latin does not use articles except in special circumstances such as emphasis or to avoid confusion as in saying something equivalent to "house" and needing to emphasize that it is her house rather than his house. I don't even think they ever said "the house" or "a house" which has a different meaning in English. So you hear stuff like "Must throw spear" rather than "Must throw the spear" or "Gratitude" rather than I am grateful or thanks. Was the German broken like that? (oh incidently, they mistranslated the cussing and the bad language continually using the word f--k instead of sh-t.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Just did a quick look at German language history and these folks would have probably spoken something closer to Hoch Deutsch than I thought. It looks like the guys in the West spoke a language close to Old Anglo Saxon but they mentioned being East of the Rhine.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Holy shyte! That's how you end a season!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Holy shyte! That's how you end a season!


Indeed!

A couple surprises in the body count, too. Gonna need some new bad guys next season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess it had to happen the way it did but when Oenomaus said "I owe you pain!" to the Egyptian, I expected him to kill the crap out of the Egyptian, not get stabbed in the gut. In hind sight, he should have left that dude alone. Both times.

Lucretia was one crazy broad. It'll be interesting to see how Ilythia fits into next season's story.

The Roman soldiers are the ultimate Red Shirts on this show.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Lucretia was one crazy broad. It'll be interesting to see how Ilythia fits into next season's story.


Read this interview with show runner Stephen DeKnight if you want to know. (Spoiler warning for this episode and a few points about next season.)

Here's the summary:



Spoiler



Ilythia is dead. She is not coming back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ilythia is dead. It's not a spoiler, she died in the episode. You don't have a baby cut out of your belly and survive.

Here's another interview:
http://tvline.com/2012/03/30/spartacus-vengeance-finale-spoilers-deaths/


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If the boss says she's dead, then she's dead.

I read a number of "Lucy Lawless is gone. So am I" responses in the audience quotes in the tvline.com article. It makes no sense to me how and why someone can watch one or more seasons of a show just for one character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, Lucretia was killed last season too, so they should at least check out the Season 3 premiere just to make sure.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hopefully next season I'll remember not to watch this show while eating breakfast. Ashur getting beheaded kinda killed my appetite for a couple of minutes.

I wonder if this show had a competition for most creative killing. The face off one would have won but Glaber's sword swallowing scene was up there too.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Lucretia was killed last season too, so they should at least check out the Season 3 premiere just to make sure.


Wasn't her throat cut? It always bugged me the way she never even had a scar from the experience.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Ilythia is dead. It's not a spoiler, she died in the episode. You don't have a baby cut out of your belly and survive.


I thought we were going to see a Caesarean section birth on screen, but it seems that was too much even for this show. But in the time of Caesar, the mothers never survived a Caesarean section birth. However, lots of characters on this show survive things that no real person would, so without spoiler type information, it is not certain that she is dead.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> Wasn't her throat cut? It always bugged me the way she never even had a scar from the experience.


No, Crixus stuck her with the pointy end, right in her pregnant belly. In one episode this season we saw Ashur in a flashback mending her wound.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - that was great!

The scene where Lucretia jumps off the cliff with the baby!!! HOLY CRAP!!!

It looked to me like Ilythia died at the end of that scene.

I was sorry to see Oenamaeus go - but he was just cut up into too many pieces. 

Can't wait to see what new baddies they come up with next season!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I was surprised by Oenamaeus' death, figured it would be Gannicus instead.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Given the amount of ludicrous crap spewed forth this season, Asher's headless body will crawl back to the temple, reattach his severed head, then return to to the Batiatus villa and use his magical medical powers to ressurect Illythia, Lucretia, and the baby...

Hell while he's at it, may as well form his own zombie army and join the fray...

Spartacus: Left4Dead - Sparty and his "army" of 4, against the infected hoard.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

such an awesome season. far surpassed my expectations and i really don't know how anyone could be disappointed in it.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Gonna need some new bad guys next season.


Without giving away too much, because we've seen him already, according to history, Varinius is the next antagonist. Expect Spartacus' army to get much bigger after his success at Vesuvius.

Knowing the history hasn't spoiled it for me. (nor has it spoiled the Borgia show). The season finale followed the classical portrayal of Spartacus' band getting trapped up the mountain, repelling down with vines and wiping out Glaber's army and killing him. Even though I knew it was going to happen, and that Glaber wasn't long for the world, it hasn't reduced my enjoyment. They've added enough side characters and explored possible motivations to make it interesting.

--Carlos V.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

2013. It is only April and the next new episode is in 2013. Meh


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

I didn't like this season as much as I did the previous two(ish), but I still enjoyed it.

I must say that the slaves must have a very good dental plan.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Without giving away too much, because we've seen him already, according to history, Varinius is the next antagonist. Expect Spartacus' army to get much bigger after his success at Vesuvius.
> 
> --Carlos V.


So Varinius survived being blown up by the fireball in ep 9?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

i will say that clearing the decks of the likes of ilythia, luctretia, and ashur makes total sense.....keeping them around just because they are popular characters would be a total sell out....with glaber dead the storylines need to change and those characters are obsolete now.....


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

danielhart said:


> So Varinius survived being blown up by the fireball in ep 9?


Good question. I forgot about that. In history, Varinius survived (but his army was defeated). Will the show say the next guy is Dad or son? Or maybe next are Varinius' 2 lieutenants. Oenomaus did die sometime during this period, but no one knows quite when.

Next up after Varinius are Lucius Gellius Publicola and Gnaeus Cornelius Lentulus Clodianus. Who dies next WILL be a big spoiler.

--Carlos V.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Unbeliever said:


> I forgot about that.


Those who cannot remember the past (episodes) are condemned to repeats...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow. Finally watched this episode, not knowing it was the finale (but deducing it in the last 10 minutes). RIP Mara, Asher, Doctore, Glaber, Ilythia, Lucretia, and the baby. So many strong characters in this show - all gone.

Too bad Newvea didn't die, though.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


> Too bad Newvea didn't die, though.


that was very disappointing!

I think they left the door open for Ilythia to come back, though.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anubys said:


> that was very disappointing!
> 
> I think they left the door open for Ilythia to come back, though.


Nope.

She be dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Nope.
> 
> She be dead.


Although Lucretia was dead after the first season, and they changed their minds and brought her back. So who knows...but the character really wouldn't make much sense with the new status quo.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anubys said:


> I think they left the door open for Ilythia to come back, though.


Given the history of people surviving on the show, it is certainly possible for Ilythia to be alive, even though in reality she would not be.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

From the mouth of showrunner Steven S. DeNight:



Spoiler



What about Ilithyia? As we know, getting stabled in the belly while you're pregnant in this show doesn't necessarily mean you're dead&#8230;
I'm here to tell you she's dead. She gave up the ghost when her baby went over the cliff. I kinda half kicked myself about not going back into the episode and CGI'ing some blood trickle out of her mouth. But I can confirm she's dead. We talked about it in the 11th hour, about her or Lucretia surviving, but I felt strongly that there was no story for either one of them with Crassus going after Spartacus in season 3. And those characters are so tied together, and it felt like one of their ends should precipitate the others' end.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But again, they thought Lucretia was dead after Season 1, and they changed their minds. If they wanted to bring Illythia back, they could.

I just see no reason why they would...she's part of a story-room the door to which has been pretty thoroughly closed.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

One thing about this show is everyone lives forever in flashbacks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> One thing about this show is everyone lives forever in flashbacks.


It would be interesting to know if their decision to bring Lucretia back was a result of her work in the prequel mini, or if they had already decided when Andy's illness forced them to postpone Season 2...


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> From the mouth of showrunner Steven S. DeNight:


Hmm.. If they're going to him, they're going straight to endgame. Maybe only 1 more season left? They've got to really stretch it to fill 2 seasons. There's less than a year left in the war when he joins. On top of that, 1 more important person has to die before that Roman comes in.

--Carlos V.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

danterner said:


> Too bad Newvea didn't die, though.


Crixus whining about Nivea all the time was the worst part of the show.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

danterner said:


> Too bad *Newvea* didn't die, though.





cheesesteak said:


> Crixus whining about *Nivea* all the time was the worst part of the show.


It's Naevia, people!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> It's Naevia, people!


The original was Naevia.

Her, I liked. I was distinguishing between the two.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

danterner said:


> The original was Naevia.
> 
> Her, I liked. I was distinguishing between the two.


Ah - ok, I get it.

I liked the original MUCH better, too.

This new one was a TERRIBLE actress, IMO. I didn't believe her pain AT ALL.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Naevia, Shnaevia. Why couldn't Ashur do one selfless thing and separate her head from her shoulders? But nooooooooo. He's got to be all cocky and crap talking until she stabbed him in the man region.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, and she had NO chemistry with Crixus. It was boring and/or annoying to watch them together. She brought his performance WAY down. He was SO much better in the first season and the prequel season. The season he was just meh, because of her.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Between Spartacus, Crixus and Oenamaus, they went a little heavy on the lovesick, heartbroken gladiator theme this season.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Crixus whining about Nivea all the time was the worst part of the show.


A guy has to keep his skin smooth and shiny!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Andy Whitfield documentary.

http://www.deadline.com/2012/06/andy-whitfield-documentary-final-days-funding-be-here-now-spartacus/



> When*Spartacus star Andy Whitfield was battling cancer in the last months of his life, he had a camera crew with him every step of the way. The result is Be Here Now, a feature-length documentary project about the late actor, which is launching a campaign to raise money for its completion.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just finished watching this on DVD and reading the thread.

Pulling a quote from the spoiler Ninny posted about Ilithyia.



> I kinda half kicked myself about not going back into the episode and CGI'ing some blood trickle out of her mouth.


On the DVD there was a small trickle of blood from the mouth and nose in that final scene as she falls to the ground. I assume then that it was added just for the DVD?

I really enjoyed the season. And mostly agree with what others said. The new guy never quite clicked for me and the new Naevia was not that great.

Lucy Lawless in my opinion really should have been nominated for some acting awards.


----------

